# DURKOPP - 1939 Track bike



## corbettclassics (Jun 5, 2017)

Here's my old Durkopp - TYPE "Killian Vopel" 6 Day Racer.  Not many of these seen today with the rare factory Durkopp hubs in red.  Gustav Killian and Heinz Vopel were two of the greatest 6 Day Racers.
TYPE - Killian Vopel still seen on the head tube.


----------



## WVBicycles (Jun 6, 2017)

I have to give credit where its due your track bike collection is amazing


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 7, 2017)

would like to see details of the crank - it looks particularly good from here


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 7, 2017)

Very cool.  Here is some more information I found:
http://www.core77.com/posts/26689/A-Lesson-in-Cycling-History-from-Edward
And a lot of other track bike goodness.


----------



## Gsaletom (Oct 1, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> Here's my old Durkopp - TYPE "Killian Vopel" 6 Day Racer.  Not many of these seen today with the rare factory Durkopp hubs in red.  Gustav Killian and Heinz Vopel were two of the greatest 6 Day Racers.
> TYPE - Killian Vopel still seen on the head tube.
> 
> View attachment 477076
> ...



Nice bike. Can you help me put a date on mine?
Any information on the model or year of the bike would be helpful. Thanks Tom


----------

